# Which pipe thawer do you like



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

Since i don't own a pipe thawer,I'm planning on buying one sometime this month.I was wondering which one do you guys prefer


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

I tried to do a poll but for some crazy reason i wasn't able to:wallbash:

Any was, which one do you guys use?
General Hot-Shot or the Ridgid KT-200


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

130 PLUMBER said:


> Since i don't own a pipe thawer,I'm planning on buying one sometime this month.I was wondering which one do you guys prefer


The one I prefer you can no longer find, I believe ...

That was a NIBCO LETROSWET ... High and low power settings and off / on switch. Over the years it has opened hundreds of frozen pipes. The other feature was a electric torch up to 3" capacity. The carbon contacts heated up a 3" copper joint in about a minute and a half. This thing still works and has to be in this shop for at least 40 years. The only maintenance was the replacing of the copper lugs on the clamps. This had to be done after every 50 thaws. 

When it finally does crap out there is a hot-shot which was used on another truck ... Sadly though neither of them work on CPVC or PEX.

Those poor people will have to wait until spring ... 

Betcha I brought back some memories to the old timers sitting there watching the orange box do its magic ... And when they thawed grab the screw driver, put the handel in your ear to see if anything was broken and you had to make the run for the main shut off. Sometimes nature won!


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Pipe N Hot...

A lot like the Hot Shot


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I have the pre-Ridgid KT 200, Its nice with the A, B, C, D settings and the amp gauge. You hook up the clamps, start of on the A setting if the current is below the acceptable current draw for the outlet then switch to B and so on, once you reach the safe current draw 15 amps on a 20 amp outlet, just let it sit and do its job.


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

I had the Hot Shot and liked it. Never used anything to compare it to though.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*hot shot*

the hot shot is very nice.... and works well..

we have an old trindle in mothballs too....


but I really am not looking forward to useing
 it this winter....:no::no:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Master Mark said:


> the hot shot is very nice.... and works well..
> 
> we have an old trindle in mothballs too....
> 
> ...


We had a Trindle as well big old yellow box with a high / low and neutral tap. My old man lent it out and never got it back


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*those are heavy*



SewerRatz said:


> We had a Trindle as well big old yellow box with a high / low and neutral tap. My old man lent it out and never got it back


 
those trindles weigh a ton..... I hate even thinking of
lugging one of those things into a home in the dead of winter,,,,,
with my feet and balls frozen solid..... 
I had that thing rigged up on a two wheeled cart....

would you like to have mine.....:laughing::laughing:


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

Master Mark said:


> those trindles weigh a ton..... I hate even thinking of
> lugging one of those things into a home in the dead of winter,,,,,
> with my feet and balls frozen solid.....
> I had that thing rigged up on a two wheeled cart....
> ...


I feel your pain!!!! The company i use to work for had 1 of those heavy @ss bricks


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

I use a milwaukee heat gun. That works on pex and cpvc too. Usually the pipe has all sorts of splits in it, so it just saves time to replace it.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

We've got both Hot Shots and KT-200's I'll end up using either but I do like the Hot Shot better.


----------



## plumber666 (Sep 19, 2010)

I had somebody just yesterday ask me how to "un-thaw" his water pipes.I told him obviously he already knew how to un-thaw his pipes.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Lincoln...













JK...sorta


----------

